# Reptocal?



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I use Reptocal for my lizards calcium supplement and I was wondering if it was suitable for my frogs calcium supplement.The brand is tetra fauna and the label says Reptocal,for all reptiles includes vit.D3 and calcium,it has 32 percent calcium max.http://www.petco.com/product/5693/Tetra ... ement.aspx ,here is a link to petco showing info about the supplement.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, provided you also use a vitamin powder like Herptivite.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Yes,I do use a lot of herpivite.Thanks Jason.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just remember to replace the supplements every six months, regardless of how much is left in the containers.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

yes,thanks.


----------

